# Hunting in the Taunton (Somerset) area



## Eriskayowner (24 August 2009)

I've never posted in here but I'd really appreciate some information about hunting in the West side of Somerset.

I hunted with the B+SV hunt for years when I lived in Templecombe, but am now living in Wellington. I have a 17.1 warmblood that I took on as he has no brakes. I *think* I have sorted this, and would like to be able to take him cubbing/autumn hunting this coming season.

What are the hunts like around here? I know a couple of people who hunt around here, but more opinions/advice would be great!

I don't want to be forced into jumping anything (Jazz has nerve damage to one leg so is really good at tripping on the flat, let alone jumping!), and I'd like to be able to sit quietly at the back and keep out of trouble. 

Would this be possible?!

Also, I teach in Taunton so cannot hunt during the week. Do any hunts in the area do Saturdays? What is the cap for that?

Many thanks (in advance) for any advice!


----------



## combat_claire (24 August 2009)

Taunton Vale would probably be your nearest foxhounds, but they don't appear to hunt Saturdays, you are however spoilt for choice around Somerset.

http://www.tauntonvalefoxhounds.co.uk/index.html
http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/somerset/

There are also the stag hound packs not a million miles away - the Quantock Staghounds would be the nearest but think they hunt Monday &amp; Thursday which isn't much use to you. Devon &amp; Somerset definitely hunt on a Saturday as do the Tiverton Staghounds. 

I'm sure someone more local can advise on country/jumping/caps etc etc


----------



## Eriskayowner (24 August 2009)

Thanks for the links - will have a look.

I hadn't thought of the staghound idea - I've only ever hunted fox, and would be more comfortable with that (familiarity!) but beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## oofadoofa (24 August 2009)

I hunt with the Taunton Vale Foxhounds, but your best bet would be the Taunton Vale Harriers as they are more your direction (around Hemyock) as they tend to jump nicer things (and there's always a route round) rather than the Foxhounds who tend to be a little crazy!  Would you like me to PM you some contact details?


----------



## Eriskayowner (24 August 2009)

Thanks oofadoofa - that'd be great. Do you know if TVH hunt on Saturdays? I want to try to take the big beast out fairly soon, before it all starts getting a bit mad!


----------



## LizzieJ (24 August 2009)

West Somerset and West Somerset Vale both hunt Saturdays, West Somerset don't really jump and the Vale always has non jumpers but would be further for you to travel to than the TVH.


----------



## Beagle (25 August 2009)

Eriskayowner,

You could try any of the following packs which have most of their meets within easy reach (say 25 miles) of Wellington.

Axe Vale Harriers- Wednesday and Saturday
Chipstable	- see below
Cotley Harriers - Wednesday and Saturday
Devon &amp; Somerset Staghounds - Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday
East Devon - Tuesday and Saturday
Dulverton Farmers - Wednesday and Saturday
Exmoor - Monday, Wednesday, Saturday
Minehead Harriers - Wednesday and Saturday
Quantock Staghounds - Monday and Thursday
Seavington - Tuesday and Saturday
Silverton - Wednesday and Saturday
West Somerset - Wednesday and Saturday
West Somerset Vale - Tuesday, Saturday and occasionally Friday
Taunton Vale Foxhounds - Tuesday and Friday
Taunton Vale Harriers - Monday and Thursday
Tiverton Foxhounds - Monday, Wednesday and Saturday
Tiverton Staghounds - Wednesday and Saturday
Weston &amp; Banwell Harriers - Wednesday and Saturday

If you want to avoid jumping your best bet would be one of the Exmoor or Quantock packs, i.e. the DSSH, the Exmoor, the Minehead, the Quantock or the West Somerset.  However if Jazz has leg problems &amp; is really good at tripping on the flat, you should be aware that the footing on Exmoor can be treacherous in places.

Although the Taunton Vale Harriers normal hunting days are Mondays and Thursdays, I believe they do, in fact, meet on one Saturday a month.

I have no current information on the Chipstable, which seems to operate in a very constrained country west of Wiveliscombe &amp; south of Clatworthy Reservoir.  When I last heard, although the pack had been disbanded for some years, the hunt &amp; the country were still being managed by a very active Committee with a huntsman using hounds out of the Dulverton Farmers Kennels &amp; supported by a good programme of social events.

For contact details, other than for the Chipstable (for which you will need either local contacts or the West Somerset Free Press) try the links below.  (The information on the H&amp;H site is more complete, but has not been updated since 2006.)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/71052.html

http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/somerset/


----------



## Eriskayowner (25 August 2009)

Thanks Beagle - that's really useful. Thanks for taking the time to write all that out!

I will make some enquiries and hopefully will be out by end of Sept! Yippee!!!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (25 August 2009)

Another vote for the Taunton Vale Harriers- we travelled down to visit them for a season end meet and had a fab day. The ground was ideal for OH's horse (who has problems) and there were no issues with getting stuck the wrong side of a giant hedge as there are plenty of nonjumpers.


----------



## Eriskayowner (26 August 2009)

Ah excellent - thanks for that Darkly_Dreaming_Dex. I will give them a try! x


----------

